# Parsippany Show May 16



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The last show of the season for the NY-NJ-Pa-Conn area will be at Parsippany May 16 from 9:00-2:00. I think the next show in the area after this will not be until at least September.

The show is at the PAL building, 33 Baldwin Rd., Parsippany NJ. Always a great show, hope to see you there.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Bump....

Hope to see a lot of you guys there tomorrow...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I will be there.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: I'll be there too !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Should be a good show, let us know.
A few in our group were planning to attend but will 
catch the next one in November.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Just got back from the show, a little slow, but still a nice show. Met up with Joe(Grandcheapskate) and Neal (1scalevolvo) and got to see his custom wrecker first hand, pretty nice.
Bill


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

wheelszk said:


> Just got back from the show, a little slow, but still a nice show. Met up with Joe(Grandcheapskate) and Neal (1scalevolvo) and got to see his custom wrecker first hand, pretty nice.
> Bill


:thumbsup:Great meeting you too Bill ! Show was real great as I was able to get most of what I needed for repair of some cars & my collection of projects ! Glad you liked my custom wrecker too !Also found a great prototype for my next project for only $5 !
Now on to my order from 3R for the rest of my stuff !



Neal:dude:


----------

